# Can a judge handle your dog? Can he/she judge your dog?



## Ryley's Dad (Oct 12, 2010)

Ryley's breeder, who he sees frequently (we send him to daycare at her place and we also have been going to her drop-in conformation handling classes)

When we first started the handling classes she said to us... "You know I can't handle him for you, eh?" At the time I didn't think about her being a judge and I wondered why. Since she is a certified judge I assume this is why?

She is also going to be judging a couple of upcoming shows this summer... the weekend of Aug 4 and also the weekend of Sept. 2.

Can I enter Ryley in these shows?


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I don't know about conformation, but in obedience and agility, you aren't supposed to show under someone you'd paid for instruction.

Edited to Add: Whoops. Missed the part about it being your breeder... I was thinking the person was judging was someone you'd taken classes from.

No, can't show your dog to his breeder as a judge. Why can't she show him (handle him) for you at a show?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I honestly don't know about conformation, but my Faelan's breeder & co-owner is a Hunt Test judge and I cannot show under her.
And you know, I would not chance any conflicts of interest by showing my dogs under any of my dog's breeders or people I have trained under.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I am not sure about "can't" but I would not. It is frowned upon an it will put your breeder in a losing situation either way. You can probably enter him the days she is not judging but you will have to ensure she is not judging the groups or BPIS/BIS.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Ash said:


> I am not sure about "can't" but I would not. It is frowned upon an it will put your breeder in a losing situation either way. You can probably enter him the days she is not judging but you will have to ensure she is not judging the groups or BPIS/BIS.


Ditto. If she picks him, she'll look bad because it's favoring, and if she doesn't, then she bred him so.... 

I wouldn't enter him on those days. Also, because she's doing the daycare and teaching the classes, she can't judge him, even if she didn't breed him. We may put Storee in under her though, she did pick her out but hasn't seen her since she was a baby.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Ryley's dad is asking about the breeder handling him, not judging him. Isn't that ok?


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Obviously from the second part of the question, the breeder should not judge her pup.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I don't know about Canada or conformation but in obedience a judge can't handle someone else's dog. If they co-own the dog they can handle it. I always joke with my friend who is a judge that she can pay me a dollar and "co-own" my dog so she can handle her. I wouldn't really do that but it is a possible way to get around it.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Looked it up - a Judge may not handle any dog that is not owned or co-owned by themselves or a household member.

Lana


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

And FYI you CAN show to a HUNT TEST judge who is the breeder of your dog.


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

In conformation, a judge can only show dogs that they personally own or co-own. They also cannot be paid to show dogs which is why many handlers wait a long time before becoming a judge as they have to give up their profession.

As far as showing to your breeder-a BIG no-no. If you look on the AKC's website at the Rules Applying to Dog Shows it states the rules pretty clearly and also gives many instances of gray area's that you should not show your dog. Basically, if it will give the look of impropriety if you were to win, you should not show. You cannot show to judges who are your friends that you travel to dog shows with, either.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

The OP is in Canada. Here it is not technically forbidden to show the dog to its breeder in the CKC conformation regulations. However, as stated above it is considered a very big faux pas and puts the breeder in a very awkward situation. The regs are very clear about judges handling dogs theyu do not own/co-own.

I have seen people do it, and the dog won (was with a handler not the owner) and it caused BIG chatter ringside. It was a veterans class at a specialty and they probably should have just entered him the other day, or only in obedience that day. 

So in short, she cannot show him for you, and you should not show him to her.


----------



## whiskey creek goldens (Jul 12, 2010)

Ash said:


> I am not sure about "can't" but I would not. It is frowned upon an it will put your breeder in a losing situation either way. You can probably enter him the days she is not judging but you will have to ensure she is not judging the groups or BPIS/BIS.


I agree not a good idea to show under the breeder of the dog. 

it's a loose loose situation. If she puts your puppy up people may think its because she bred the puppy. If the judges really likes your puppy she may not put it up because she bred him/her and dose not want people to think she was doing because she bred him.

Now if she is not judging the breed then it would be ok to show. just not under her.


----------

